# Marine Survives Sniper Shot to Head



## Blizzard (Oct 17, 2014)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/3844753686001/marine-survives-sniper-bullet-to-helmet/#sp=show-clips

Damn!  That's one lucky bastard.  Glad he's still in the fight.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 17, 2014)

That's one of those stories that no one would ever believe...except the fact that he has it on video now. 

In all seriousness...I am glad to see that he was not hurt and is still carrying the fight to the enemy.

Semper Fi my brother!


----------



## Salt USMC (Oct 19, 2014)

I like how nonchalant he and the EOD guy were about it

"Dude, you just got shot"

"I know"


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 19, 2014)

My buddy Fred got shot in the helmet, it knocked him out cold, lucky Marine


----------



## AWP (Oct 19, 2014)

I ran into a SGT with the 101st back in 2010 or so. He'd taken a round to the NVG mount on his helmet. The spall it generated peppered the right side of his face, but eye pro saved the eye. I don't recall if he was knocked out or not, but they did send him to BAF for a TBI exam. He was back in the Kunar 4 days later.


----------



## pardus (Oct 19, 2014)

I guess it wasn't a wood penetrating round. 

Great that he wasn't hurt. That helmet is going to be one hell of a souvenir!


----------



## RetPara (Oct 20, 2014)

82nd Abn Museum used to have a kevlar from Grenada that gun jeep gunner was wearing.  Supposedly he did a flip off the jeep and was out cold.   Not sure if anyone gave him points for style/height on the flip.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2014)

Rumor has it a Marine from 1st FAST in Liberia. (2003) took a round that went in the space between his skull and the kevlar. It went almost 3/4 of the way around the inside of it before coming out.


----------



## pardus (Oct 20, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Rumor has it a Marine from 1st FAST in Liberia. (2003) took a round that went in the space between his skull and the kevlar. It went almost 3/4 of the way around the inside of it before coming out.



I've heard of cases of that happening to steel helmets and flying helmets too.


----------



## BloodStripe (Oct 20, 2014)

I do know rounds impacted at his post as I received my first wrong end of the range there. The window and wall behind me showed my face was missed by about two inches.


----------

